
Incorporations and LLCs Free Again — All Week - davidw
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/12/incorporations-and-llcs-free-again-all-week.html/
======
davidw
I would be wary of jumping into that, but if you're a lone founder type like
me, it's worth considering. I did my LLC myself.

